

Take a break from your startup, work on mine: need appengine(java) developer - abhi_patel

Hello HN
I tried looking at the regular freelancing websites (elance, odesk...) then I thought communities like Hacke news, reddit and stackoverflow maybe better places to look for good developers for relatively new technology.
I need a developer for a google app engine (java) project.
Maybe I can hire someone who has been working on their own startup and would like to take some time off for a month or two. 
I am giving all the details below, appreciate your suggestions or responses.<p>skills required
        - good knowledge of google app engine (java), its limitations, tricks, pitfalls and best practices (esp with the datastore)
        - good java skills (speed) and knowledge of oop
        - basic html/css and javascript skills<p><pre><code>    - work schedule
        - The website is to be completed in March so it will start right away
        - In most of March there will be daily communication and almost daily deliveries, so your calendar needs to be free

    - about the website
        - it is a website based on sports, at the start it will focus only on one sport
        - basically fans can follow tournaments, interact with each other and play some simple sport related games (not flash)

    - payment
        - prefer billing by number of hours
        - will pay with my credit card using the option with least overhead
        - willing to make payments weekly/daily...

    - strategy
        - The site will be coded one feature at a time with a very plain html ui. Expect something like this:
            - first chunk of work: a User class, a user registration page, login page (session), user's profile editing page, an admin page to view new users
            - second chunk: classes: Tournament, Match (Tournaments consist of matches), a Tournament page, a match page, an admin type page to enter and delete data
            - third chunk: user can add Tournament or match to his list, this list can be seen on his profile page
        - the nifty features (usually done with javascript) will be implemented with simple basic html elements and minimal javascript
        - once all the features are implemented in the backend I will get a designer to make a photoshop design
        - photoshop design will be converted to html/css (by me or you or another front end designer)
        - site will be operational before april and fixes will be made as required
        - after May the site will be expanded by adding more sports and features

    - current status of project
        - I have a very well definded minimal set of features
            - complete organization of the website (content of each type of page, whats in the menu's where, which page links to what etc)
            - basic layout/wireframe(on paper) of each type of page
        - I have a very well defined deadline too   :)</code></pre>
&#60;/code&#62;&#60;/pre&#62;
If you are interested please reply with your work sample, working hours, hourly rates etc (my email id: sunflight.explore@gmail.com)
Again, I appreciate any suggestions you might have for me.
======
bmelton
Random thoughts:

1) Not everybody here is actively engaged on a startup. It's a common
misconception that I fell victim to for a long time while I lurked. There are
hopefully plenty of people to help you out on this that are either
freelancing, between gigs, or what have you. Good luck.

2) Are you tied to Java? You may have better luck if you go language agnostic.
I don't know if you're already entrenched, or what the decision was, but it
doesn't seem like the most popular language around these parts.

I can't help, but I hope you get the guy you're looking for.

~~~
abhi_patel
Thanks. I am tied to Java, I have to go with app engine and do not know
Python, so java is the only alternative. Since I will be coding some of the
projects myself and maintaining all of it I cannot be language agnostic.

